# Header Choices-need Help!!!!!!!!!!



## Joneswayne (Jan 8, 2007)

I am clueless when it comes to headers. Recently spent $750.00 for cat-back Magna Flows... I was NOT impressed withthe sound! 

I have an 04 goat, looking at headers but I am somewhat cheap! I saw that I can buy Pace Setters for about $400.00 opposed to $900-1,300. Does anyone have any insight onthe Pace Setters? I also believe in you get what you pay for... Any sugguestions? [email protected]


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Stainless steel is what you want to go with, and I don't think Pace Setters are stainless, hence the low price.


----------



## Joneswayne (Jan 8, 2007)

why stainless? again, im clueless. ionly plan on keeping thecar about 3 more years


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

More durable, able to handle the stress from heat better.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If you’re clueless about headers, I guess the first question is why are you getting them? It’s not going to change the sound of the cat-back too much. I’d see about swapping out the mufflers is you just want a different sound.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have the magnaflows and was not shocked, BUT, when you put some miles on them, they WILL wake up. i have a sound clip of my magnaflows with xpipe click this link here:cheers no headers just lpe cai

http://media.putfile.com/magnaflow-sound-clip-38


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I have Pacesetter longtubes on my 05 with extension pipes and it sounds great. With HPTuners, cold air intake and just some Pacesetters that were coated, I gained 40 hp and 45 ft/lbs.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

As the old saying goes........"You get what you pay for." Buy cheap, you get cheap. If you want quality, spend the extra bucks. Stainless Works, Kooks or Dynatechs........these three I can vouch for..........you wont be sorry.
Oh, and try to stay away from the 'coated' gimic. Just my $.02


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> As the old saying goes........"You get what you pay for." Buy cheap, you get cheap. If you want quality, spend the extra bucks. Stainless Works, Kooks or Dynatechs........these three I can vouch for..........you wont be sorry.
> Oh, and try to stay away from the 'coated' gimic. Just my $.02


the COATED is not a gimmick i thought it was til i recently bought a set..and i will tell you wow what a difference in underhood temps and after 10-15 minutes you can grab the pipes and i could not touch the pipes for 45 minutes before..


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Route 66 said:


> As the old saying goes........"You get what you pay for." Buy cheap, you get cheap. If you want quality, spend the extra bucks. Stainless Works, Kooks or Dynatechs........these three I can vouch for..........you wont be sorry.


Which one of these 3 do you think would go best with Borla LT's with CB-Exhaust?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

1 kooks
2 slp
3 sw
just my .02 and no i dont own any of these(yet)


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Im a bit bais as I own Stainless Works.........But any of the 3 are great headers and will work well with your cat back.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

tha joker said:


> the COATED is not a gimmick i thought it was til i recently bought a set..and i will tell you wow what a difference in underhood temps and after 10-15 minutes you can grab the pipes and i could not touch the pipes for 45 minutes before..


Only going by some of the gripes I've heard about the coated. As long as they dont try to charge you more. I figure headers have been around a long time and done just fine without any coatings. Maybe I'm just getting old and cynical  ........but I get a little leary of those claiming they have reinvented the wheel and wanting to charge you for it. Like cams, headers and oil.......I just dont buy into the hype of super aggressive, coatings and synthetics.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I have the SLP. I don't know if the coating helps with heat or not, but there's no discoloration at all. The entire exhaust looks the same as the day it was installed. Still, the headers are a tight fit. I don’t know about others, but mine touch the outer edge of the underside heat shielding. Still, I’ve never seen a better finish or this kind of durability.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I have coated Kooks but only 'cause they had them in stock and ready for shipping. I needed some right away so I could install them before going to the desert. The SLP's would of been my first choice due to cost and ease of install ($1300 compared to $1500). I am happy that I got the Kooks 'cause they sound rally bad a$$. PITA to install though but really wake up the car. 

Looks like I'll have to get a tune 'cause it keeps throwing a CAL. I have been told the SLP's don't cause the CAL to come on but the Kooks net bigger gains. I got the 1 7/8 primaries. Since I have the FAST intake and am planning on a CAM soon. Once I get a CAM and tune, my problems will be over! Hopefully this will happen after my next desert trip in October this year.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

On an 04
I've heard Kooks 1 7/8" & Dynatech with Magnaflow exhaust on both 
I haven't heard an 04 with the American Racing Headers yet but The quality are like the Dynatechs, with a very nice cone type Collector
My .02


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

tha joker said:


> the COATED is not a gimmick i thought it was til i recently bought a set..and i will tell you wow what a difference in underhood temps and after 10-15 minutes you can grab the pipes and i could not touch the pipes for 45 minutes before..


Why would you need to touch the pipes anyways?


----------



## Aikidostudent (Feb 28, 2007)

He might as well put his Pee-wee on it then :lol:


----------

